# What type of insulation behind AT screen?



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

My first theater... I read somewhere that it is advisable to put Corning 703 on the wall behind the projector screen. I do not have access to rigid and would like to go cheaper. What else can I use and how thick should this stuff be?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Mineral wool is a bit cheaper if you can get it. I generally recommend 2"


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

The only thing I see is Roxul, Safe n Sound, 3" thick. Is this considered Mineral Wool? 

Also, thinking about gluing it to the wall with Upholstery Spray, contact cement. What do you think?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. That will work fine.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used the Roxul 2" think per Bryan, and it worked out great. I also covered it all with black commando cloth.


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

OK, great. I picked up the 3" stuff today, that's all they carried. I'll need to find some black cloth, I'll check the local fabric shops.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jmtenthusiast said:


> OK, great. I picked up the 3" stuff today, that's all they carried. I'll need to find some black cloth, I'll check the local fabric shops.


I can't remember who i ordered mine from, but here is some from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Duvetyne-Black-Commando-Cloth-15ft/dp/B001LQ2334


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Why not this?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009XWC4K0...colid=46JK1QJV85Y5&coliid=IB1L1CCJ601AX&psc=1


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That can work but Duvytene is like a black hole. That's what pro's use for photography.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Duvetyne is pretty fantastic stuff. Fair warning with any fabric wall covering though: it will get dusty, and cleaning it can be a bit of a pain. 

It is important to note that Duvetyne is typically "FR" rated, or Flame Retardant. This specification means that it has been treated (sprayed or dipped) with a water-based flame retardant solution. Under normal usage, the treatment will lose its potency after 1 year. Airborne particulates and humidity will negatively affect the longevity of the treatment, and the fabric cannot be washed without removing the treatment altogether. For use in your home, having a non-flammable material on your walls is a very good idea... the past is littered with stories of home studios going up in flames because of non-FR materials being used for acoustic purposes (pillows, blankets of all sorts, egg crates, mattress foam, etc). If this is a concern for you, I'd suggest looking into an IFR - Inherently Flame Retardant - rated fabric. These fabrics are woven with fibers impregnated with the flame retardants and have both much better self-extinguishing capabilities and longer life spans. They're more expensive and there are fewer options... but it can be well worth the investment.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

DqMcClain said:


> Duvetyne is pretty fantastic stuff. Fair warning with any fabric wall covering though: it will get dusty, and cleaning it can be a bit of a pain.
> 
> It is important to note that Duvetyne is typically "FR" rated, or Flame Retardant. This specification means that it has been treated (sprayed or dipped) with a water-based flame retardant solution. Under normal usage, the treatment will lose its potency after 1 year. Airborne particulates and humidity will negatively affect the longevity of the treatment, and the fabric cannot be washed without removing the treatment altogether. For use in your home, having a non-flammable material on your walls is a very good idea... the past is littered with stories of home studios going up in flames because of non-FR materials being used for acoustic purposes (pillows, blankets of all sorts, egg crates, mattress foam, etc). If this is a concern for you, I'd suggest looking into an IFR - Inherently Flame Retardant - rated fabric. These fabrics are woven with fibers impregnated with the flame retardants and have both much better self-extinguishing capabilities and longer life spans. They're more expensive and there are fewer options... but it can be well worth the investment.


True, and also most of the fabrics you buy at your local fabric shop are not fire retardant as they are for clothing, and drapes. I went for the Fire retardant for everything except my velvet. I have Gom on the walls and ceiling with no dust problems so far...some of it has been up for over 1 year and it has only been dusted once or twice with a vacuum.


----------

